# DC- President's Day Style



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Hit the DC today with a group of 6 out around Charleston. Fishing was SLOW, only caught 4 between the 6 of us in 3 hours. All bows, all between 13-16", all off the bottom at about a 17 foot depth, and all on jigs tipped with mealies.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds about right, haha. when did you get there?. From 7 to 8:30 is always pretty good and having some Nightcrawlers right now helps. also being right in the channel is key to success at Charleston. Having said that, I got skunked there once, :O•-:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea jat83 and I were there as well the second group on the ice and we did pretty good until some people set up 5 feet on either side of us then all fish disapeared so we went 30 yards farther and caught my limit all good keepers with one topping at just over 16 inches and all of them were fatties my totals were 4 rainbows and one brown left around 11 then we went looking for the perch and they were nowhere to be found but I was able to get some trout for the smoker 

Oh and it was friekin ridiculus how many people that were out there today I felt like we were back east in tent city out there on the ice I have never seen it so crowded


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

We hit it also on Pres. Day. My wife, my brother and I all got out there a little late. (The Berry kept us hooked) We walked WAYYYY out to the other side, and managed a limit of FAT 20's for all. It quickly died though, around 10 p.m. I don't know if maybe the THICK fog had something to do with it. Also, that place was a sloppy mess of slush just a week ago, now, nothing! Solid and crunchy!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> We hit it also on Pres. Day. My wife, my brother and I all got out there a little late. (The Berry kept us hooked) We walked WAYYYY out to the other side, and managed a limit of FAT 20's for all. It quickly died though, around 10 p.m. I don't know if maybe the THICK fog had something to do with it. Also, that place was a sloppy mess of slush just a week ago, now, nothing! Solid and crunchy!


Wow, Id love to see pictures of 12 fat 20 inchers out of DC?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I believe ton_def, that far side has some really nice fish. Its a LONG walk though. 

Jeff, where did you find 17 feet at charleston??!! You must have walked for days. I couldnt find any water over 12 feet when I went.


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I believe ton_def, that far side has some really nice fish. Its a LONG walk though.
> 
> Jeff, where did you find 17 feet at charleston??!! You must have walked for days. I couldnt find any water over 12 feet when I went.


Nor-tah,
I and another leader took several young men to Charleston yesterday morning and fished between 18'-20' (at least that's what our flashers were marking). We hiked across to the west side (railroad tracks) and caught two limits in the short time that we were there. It was a tent city alright, so we decided to move away from the crowd. We tried the shallow water first (6-10 ft) but didn't get any takers and several iterations of jig colors/bait combination before we discovered what they would like to hit. It was a nice day to be out, hardly any breeze and temps were perfect.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> Oh and it was friekin ridiculus how many people that were out there today I felt like we were back east in tent city out there on the ice I have never seen it so crowded


Yeah way busy! I was an invitee in the group (family) I was in and they went and set up right in the thick of it. Personally, it being this late in the season I would have put a little distantance between us and the hoards, but there was an older gentleman with us who didn't get around too well so I was just went with the flow for the day and it was still fun.



Nor-tah said:


> Jeff, where did you find 17 feet at charleston??!! You must have walked for days. I couldnt find any water over 12 feet when I went.


We were right in the channel. My buddy's depth/fish finder was reading 16 feet and another guys just about 10 feet from us was reading out at 18 feet


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys, I was unaware that the channel was so far West. Slush was too bad the one time I went there this year to make it that far out.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

blueboy22 said:


> Wow, Id love to see pictures of 12 fat 20 inchers out of DC?


Sorry, I made it sound like we all had 'em, but the wife is just there to reel them in, anti-fish sorta thing. :shock:



Nor-tah said:


> Thanks guys, I was unaware that the channel was so far West. Slush was too bad the one time I went there this year to make it that far out.


Just follow the "highway" due west, cant miss it! :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, I can't believe how many people were basically fishing the same hole were were on monday it was insane!


----------

